# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  Trzaski w uchu, uczucie ciśnienia, gorąco.

## myself

Witam wszystkich, mam pewien problem, z którym wybieram się do lekarza, jednak chciałbym się najpierw dowiedzieć chociaż nieco o potencjalnych przyczynach jego występowania.

Od pewnego czasu słyszę w uchu  trzaski, ale tylko, gdy jest cicho, przez to zresztą nie mogę spać, kiedyś zasypiałem niemal od razu, a teraz męczę się czasami przez 3 godziny w łóżku. To trzaskanie jest dość ciche, słyszalne tylko w niemal zupełnej ciszy, już włączone radio powoduje ich niesłyszenie, jednak to nei jest przecież leczenie problemu.

Dodatkowo mam jakieś "inne" odczucia w tym uchu, trudno mi to opisać, ale to tak, jakby w środku było większe ciśnienie, czuję taki nacisk, często też mam tak, jakby mi tam wlatywał ciepły strumień powietrza, tylko że te problemy są mocno efemeryczne, nie ma jakichś określonych pór ich występowania. Pojawiają się jedynie na pewno wtedy, gdy o nich myślę (czyli np. teraz, boli mnie lewe ucho od jakiejś minuty) i chciałbym najpierw wyeliminować przyczyny fizyczne, a potem zacząć szukać tych psychologicznych, ponieważ są również pewne obiektywne objawy.

Gdy naleję wody do prawego ucha, to wylatuje normalnie, od razu, natomiast gdy naleję do lewego, to mam wrażenie, że przez chwilę się tam zatrzymuje, jakby było tam lekkie podciśnienie. Nie znam na tyle budowy ucha, żeby stwierdzić, czy błona bębenkowa powinna posiadać jakąś perforację (wydaje mi się, że nie), ale wiem o istnieniu Trąbki Eustachiusza i mam wrażenie, że jest lekko zatkana. Gdy podnoszę ciśnienie wewnątrz ucha środkowego, czy raczej w gardle (zatkanie nosa i próba dmuchnięcia), to w prawym uchu efekty są od razu, natomiast w lewym nie, silniejsze zwiększenie ciśnienia wywołuje ból w prawym. Dopiero gdy zatkam palcem prawe ucho, mogę dmuchnąć nieco mocniej i wywołać ten charakterystyczny efekt. Nie jest on jednak prawidłowy, gdyż czuję, jakby ta błona się "odklejała" wydając dźwięk o rosnącej częstotliwości, a następnie "przyklejała" wydając dźwięk o odwrotnej charakterystyce. Słuch wydaje mi się być w normie, jednak nie badałem go jeszcze, a test na słuchawkach (kanał lewy/prawy) raz wydaje mi się potwierdzać osłabienie słuchu, a innym razem nie. Dodam jeszcze, że od października do kwietnia codziennie przesiadywałem po jakieś 14h w słuchawkach zewnętrznych.

Reasumując, objawy jakie mam:

- trzaski (strzelanie, pykanie) w uchu, ale słyszalne tylko w niemal zupełnej ciszy.
- wrażenie wyższego ciśnienia w lewym uchu (nie umiem określić, czy od strony zewnętrznej czy wewnętrznej).
- ból w uchu, również czasami za uchem.
- uczucie ciepła, dmuchającego ciepłego powietrza, jak suszarką, tylko delikatniej.
- trudniejsze podniesienie ciśnienia w uchu środkowym lewego ucha.
- uczucie wolniejszego wypływania wody z lewego ucha.
- powyższe objawy zwykle nasilają się po myciu uszu (gdy naleję do nich wody).
- nadmiernej produkcji woskowiny nie zauważyłem, nic mi z ucha nie cieknie.


Wnioskuję, że przyczyną może być zapalenie ucha wywołane chociażby wspomnianym nadmiernym przesiadywaniem w słuchawkach, co pociąga za sobą również zatkanie Trąbki Eustachiusza, oczywiście mogę się mylić, dlatego pytam tutaj:

- czy lekarz rodzinny będzie w stanie cokolwiek stwierdzić, czy od razu prywatnie iść do laryngologa? (Niestety, mieszkam na tzw. zapupiu, a lekarz rodzinny nie wydaje skierowań w przypadkach nie-beznadziejnych, unika jak może wypisywania leków refundowanych, itp., widocznie przynosi mu to jakieś oszczędności)
- czy słusznie podejrzewam zapalenie ucha środkowego?
- jeśli nie, to co może być przyczyną?

Zdaję sobie oczywiście sprawę, że nikt nie postawi diagnozy na odległość, proszę jedynie o potwierdzenie, czy raczej skierowanie mojej uwagi na określone obszary, każda nietrafiona wizyta u lekarza to dość znaczne koszty dla mnie i chciałbym wybrać się do tego prawidłowego.

----------


## niki

ciekawa jestem jak wyszedłeś z tego, ale na pierwszy rzut oka to było zapalenie ucha środkowego z płynami w uszach. miałam kiedys też takie mocne ciśnienie w uszach ale po 2 msc po lekach przeszło

----------

